# What Music Are You Listening To Right Now ?



## Neutral Singh (Oct 25, 2004)

So, what music are you listening to right now ?


----------



## Arvind (Oct 25, 2004)

No, I dont listen any music etc. while at work.

hey hey... dont consider this as a discussion killer though. May be some of the replies here will make me a not-boring fellow.


----------



## etinder (Oct 25, 2004)

gurbani..................


----------



## GushK (Oct 26, 2004)

right now?....shabad kirtan - Lakh Khushian Patshian, part of a real long playlist!


----------



## Arvind (Oct 26, 2004)

I keep on humming any tuk which comes to mind since the time I get up.


----------



## AmritsarDaKhalsa (Oct 26, 2004)

"sheraan de deraayan te hunn giddhed karnn kollolaan..."

 Shaheedi Immortality 2

 Anybody else heard it?


----------



## Arvind (Oct 26, 2004)

I was abt to ask u.... never heard of this one!


----------



## Eclectic (Nov 15, 2004)

Well right now I'm just listening to a radio show, but I listen to music from all over the world. I like Middle Eastern music as well as some easy-listening New Age stuff. I have an Eclectic taste in music.   What about everyoe else? What do yuo normally listen to for leisure?


----------



## Arvind (Dec 2, 2004)

Jis Da Sahib Dadha hoyee...


----------



## Neutral Singh (Dec 2, 2004)

In the coming days SPN has a surprise in store for you all !!! Just watch out for it...


----------



## Neutral Singh (Dec 2, 2004)

Man pardesi jae thiyae, sabb desh prayaa... kis pae kholoon ganthree, dukhi parr aayaa... sung by Bhai Harjinder Singh Ji...


----------



## S|kH (Dec 2, 2004)

Nas - Nazareth Savage.mp3

Guess I'm the only one that listens to rap


----------



## Arvind (Dec 2, 2004)

Aisee preet karo man mere, aath pehar prabh jano nerrey...


----------



## Eclectic (Dec 3, 2004)

S|kH said:
			
		

> Nas - Nazareth Savage.mp3
> 
> Guess I'm the only one that listens to rap



Hey, I said I'd listen to anything! I don't count?! And why is everyone writing in a language I don't understand? Is there a language course here or something I could take? Shoot...


----------



## Arvind (Dec 3, 2004)

Eclectic, 

You might have observed some writings, which dont belong to English language. Generally, those are writings from Eternal Guru Granth Sahib ji, or common words in Punjabi language spoken in North India. Yes, to understand those, knowledge of Punjabi is required. However, we do try to maintain English like communication most of the times, but there are a few times, where we off-shoot.

Considering this a forum visited by people with different backgrounds from different geographic locations, our effort is to post threads/responses mostly in English, but other times, this becomes somewhat difficult.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Arvind (Dec 3, 2004)

mayraa mujh meh kichh nahee jo kichh hai so tayraa

Meaning: Nothing is mine within myself. Whatever there is, is Yours, O Lord.


----------



## Prabjyot Kaur (Dec 3, 2004)

Various Shabads by Bhai Doola ji (AKJ) downloaded long time ago from www.Waheguroo.com. Shabads are sung with lot of Naam Simran after each tuk. My favorite one that makes me forget all is -



sB ibiD qum hI jwnqy ipAwry iksu pih khau sunwie ]1] (432-2, Awsw, mÚ 5)
sabh biDh tum hee jaantay pi-aaray kis peh kaha-o sunaa-ay. ||1||
You know all about my condition, O Beloved; who can I speak to about it? ||1||

qUM dwqw jIAw sBnw kw qyrw idqw pihrih Kwie ]2] (432-3, Awsw, mÚ 5)
tooN daataa jee-aa sabhnaa kaa tayraa ditaa pahirahi khaa-ay. ||2||
You are the Giver of all beings; they eat and wear what You give them. ||2||

suKu duKu qyrI AwigAw ipAwry dUjI nwhI jwie ]3] (432-3, Awsw, mÚ 5)
sukh dukh tayree aagi-aa pi-aaray doojee naahee jaa-ay. ||3||
Pleasure and pain come by Your Will, O Beloved; they do not come from any other. ||3||

jo qUM krwvih so krI ipAwry Avru ikCu krxu n jwie ]4] (432-4, Awsw, mÚ 5)
jo tooN karaaveh so karee pi-aaray avar kichh karan na jaa-ay. ||4||
Whatever You cause me to do, that I do, O Beloved; I cannot do anything else. ||4||

idnu rYix sB suhwvxy ipAwry ijqu jpIAY hir nwau ]5] (432-5, Awsw, mÚ 5)
din rain sabh suhaavanay pi-aaray jit japee-ai har naa-o. ||5||
All my days and nights are blessed, O Beloved, when I chant and meditate on the Lord's Name. ||5||

sweI kwr kmwvxI ipAwry Duir msqik lyKu ilKwie ]6] (432-5, Awsw, mÚ 5)
saa-ee kaar kamaavnee pi-aaray Dhur mastak laykh likhaa-ay. ||6||
He does the deeds, O Beloved, which are pre-ordained, and inscribed upon his forehead. ||6||

eyko Awip vrqdw ipAwry Git Git rihAw smwie ]7] (432-6, Awsw, mÚ 5)
ayko aap varatdaa pi-aaray ghat ghat rahi-aa samaa-ay. ||7||
The One is Himself prevailing everywhere, O Beloved; He is pervading in each and every heart. ||7||

sMswr kUp qy auDir lY ipAwry nwnk hir srxwie ]8]3]22]15]2]42] (432-6, Awsw, mÚ 5)
sansaar koop tay uDhar lai pi-aaray naanak har sarnaa-ay. ||8||3||22||15||2||42||
Lift me up out of the deep pit of the world, O Beloved; Nanak has taken to Your Sanctuary. ||8||3||22||15||2||42||


Waheguru Waheguru Waheguru Waheguru 
Waheguru Waheguru Waheguru Waheguru 

vihgurU
vihgurU
vihgurU
vihgurU
vihgurU
vihgurU


----------



## Arvind (Dec 3, 2004)

This shabad is so powerful, Prabjyot ji. Thanks for sharing.

Right now, listening to:

daras tayray kee pi-aas man laagee.
My mind thirsts for Your Vision

sahj anand basai bairaagee.
in peaceful ease and bliss, I dwell in detachment.


----------



## Singhstah (Dec 18, 2004)

AK47, from shaheedi immortality 2


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Dec 18, 2004)

Prabjyot Kaur said:
			
		

> Various Shabads by Bhai Doola ji (AKJ) downloaded long time ago from www.Waheguroo.com. Shabads are sung with lot of Naam Simran after each tuk.


I love the way he does simran, it's amazing... glad someone else has heard of him.

~CaramelChocolate~


----------



## namaste108 (May 24, 2008)

I'm listening to Lokah, great new group.  Here;s two of their links:
www.lokahmusic.com
www.myspace.com/lokahmusic


----------



## svea00 (May 24, 2008)

Hi! 
This is not what I´m usually listen to, but I just found it and wanted to share it with you.:whisling:

YouTube - Just 2 Live Another Day


----------



## spnadmin (May 24, 2008)

*Gurmat Sangeet Network on Sikh Philosophy Network!*


----------



## Sagefrakrobatik (May 26, 2008)

Ya'll should listten to some John Coltrane


----------



## spnadmin (May 26, 2008)

Yes, Johnny Coltrane is a genius. But some of us get stuck on Guru's Shabad and it is hard to break away from His hold on us.


----------



## l.sonia56 (May 30, 2008)

mariah carey - bye bye


----------



## Sagefrakrobatik (May 31, 2008)

Anyone see that Coldplay song they play every night on commericial?


----------



## Sagefrakrobatik (May 31, 2008)

l.sonia56 said:


> mariah carey - bye bye


 
I know longer want to see or hear that name again. I thought i was the love of her life Until i found out she was getting with Nick Cannon:}--}:


----------



## Astroboy (May 31, 2008)

YouTube - 280208_Anwesha_Ek Radha Ek Meera


----------



## Astroboy (May 31, 2008)

YouTube - Aishwarya - Man Mohana (Chote Ustad)


----------

